# Tires for stock 17s and stock suspension



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've done some searching and have found mixed things. I'm really looking into the Conti DWS tires. Just not sure on sizes.

I'm thinking 245-40-17 up front but the rear has me not sure. I'd like to go 275-40-17 but I am worried about rubbing.

I am not intereseted in rolling my fenders or anytihng like that. What is the biggest I can go safely in the rear?

Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People have put 275/40 17 DR's on their stock 17's. You may have a bit of sidewall flex thoght.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've considered the sidewall flex but I don't whip arround turns. I mostly just DD on the highway to work with a few spirited blips of the throttle here and there. I've read that different brands are al slightly different in size and thats what has me questioning it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Consider the brand more than the "size". The marked size and measured size are quite different from manufacturer to manufacturer. Nittos are usually the ones that people have no problem with 275s because they are the narrowest. BFGs run wide so a 275 Nitto (10.1") and a 255 BFG (10.1") are the same actual width. Don't get hung up on what "size" you have but what size they really are.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> Consider the brand more than the "size". The marked size and measured size are quite different from manufacturer to manufacturer. QUOTE]
> 
> Amen to that -- I have a set of Falken Ziex512s (275/40/17) that fit nice in the rear... and they have more room between the shoulder of the tire and the fender lip than my General Exclaim UHPs (245/45/17) did.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Consider the brand more than the "size". The marked size and measured size are quite different from manufacturer to manufacturer. Nittos are usually the ones that people have no problem with 275s because they are the narrowest. BFGs run wide so a 275 Nitto (10.1") and a 255 BFG (10.1") are the same actual width. Don't get hung up on what "size" you have but what size they really are.


This is what I though, I didn't realize that the sizes were that far off though from brand to brand. I guess I gotta do some reasearch and find out what the biggest size Conti DWS I can fit is then.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did some reasearch on the Conti DSW sizes: http://www.conti-online.com/generat...reme_dws_en/hidden/printable_datasheet_en.pdf

245: "9.8
255: "10.2
265: "n/a
275: "10.9

So what is the actually maz amount of space we have in the rear? I see Sweve posted 10.1 but not sure if that is the max or just an example. FYI, I found a local place that will roll my fenders for $40 each so I'm having that done as a backup.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That 10.9" on stock wheels probably won't work even with rolling the fenders. It's hard to say for sure as the side-to-side is different on all of these cars. If you check your clearance now you'll see that's it's likely off. Even if it did it would probably rub on corners. The stock wheels are too narrow for it so the excess bulges on the sides. My car has 285s that work well only because I had my stock 17"s widened an inch. That pulls the tire in toward the center of the car. I also have the fenders rolled and all poly bushings that keep things from squiggling around on corners. I'd stick with the 255s unless you want to spend a lot more.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll probally just got with 245s to keep it simple. I honestly didn't think there was that much to factor in and with my stock suspension have 52k on it(with no issues), it is probally best not to push my luck.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I've done some searching and have found mixed things. I'm really looking into the Conti DWS tires. Just not sure on sizes.
> 
> I'm thinking 245-40-17 up front but the rear has me not sure. I'd like to go 275-40-17 but I am worried about rubbing.
> 
> ...


 go with a good set of 255s on the rears with 17in wheels. Don't get drag radial's if you drive in wet weather. Traction is great on dry ground but they suck on wet / damp roads

I just put Nitto 555 Drag radial 285-35-18 on the rear of my car. They look huge compared to my friends 275 Conti's. I don't drive in the rain. Had the fenders trimmed, Pedders springs, Koni shocks and all new bushings to keep the rear solid without roll, flex


----------

